# Heavy 10 specs



## sbrmike (Oct 24, 2010)

I am new to the forum and getting a new to me Heavy 10 fixed up. I had an old 9 inch A model years ago. My lathe Serial Number is 19129 RKX, the model number is CL187RB, and it has a 4-1/2" bed. I ordered a serial number card but have not received it yet. It appears to be out of the 1970's.

Which Spindles adapter sleeve would be proper (original) for this lathe, one with MT2 or MT3?

What size 4-Jaw and 3-Jaw chuck would be proper/original for this model? Mine came with SouthBend chucks, a 5 " Buck 3-Jaw and a 7-1/2" 4-Jaw.


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 24, 2010)

Your lathe is a 1974. I have both #2 and #3 spindle adaptors for my heavy 10. I would use any chuck from 4" to 8" if it was mine. The more the better, you can never have too many...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine came with my lathe. Ebay might have some just bought one for my 10K for 5 bucks. 
http://www.millermachineandfabrication.com/ makes new ones.
http://www.millermachineandfabrication.com/9.htm Bob


----------

